# New build (Flatsrat)



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks great! Like how you don’t have to hunch over while driving.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great looking skiff - what thickness aluminum did you use for the hull, and how was it put together (welded, riveted, or...).


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome back. Very cool rig and the model is a fun keepsake, too.

What are you targeting in Hervey Bay? Barramundi?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You did a great job Billy!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looks great. Have you weighed it? I'm curious to know what it came in at.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nicely done mate! 

Wonder if it's the only poling skiff in AU?


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

Th


Net 30 said:


> Nicely done mate!
> 
> Wonder if it's the only poling skiff in AU?


The only designed one that I’m aware of. We have Hewes and maverick here too but expensive


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Badass!!!


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

W


Sublime said:


> Looks great. Have you weighed it? I'm curious to know what it came in at.


aiting to weigh it but engine boat gear and 2 guys estimated about 800kg


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

Zika said:


> Welcome back. Very cool rig and the model is a fun keepsake, too.
> 
> What are you targeting in Hervey Bay? Barramundi?


3d printed model. Technology eh. barramundi, golden Trevally, permit, GT


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> Looks great! Like how you don’t have to hunch over while driving.


we had a lot of discussion about this


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> Great looking skiff - what thickness aluminum did you use for the hull, and how was it put together (welded, riveted, or...).


4mm aluminium and welded.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Billy moore said:


> 3d printed model. Technology eh. barramundi, golden Trevally, permit, GT


Sweet. Fished for barras years ago in Port Townsend after spending a week hunting black marlin on the GBR. We tagged the first grander that season. Very unique country and fisheries. Look forward to visiting again one day!

Have fun with the skiff and post up some catch photos!


----------



## aquaking (Jul 23, 2019)

nice build, I really like your console. do you use a cooler on the rear deck to lean against or just hold on standing up?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man!


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

aquaking said:


> nice build, I really like your console. do you use a cooler on the rear deck to lean against or just hold on standing up?


Generally the cooler sits under the console for travelling. Its used for the forward platform so fisherman can stand on. Very stable also use it to get up easily on the rear platform but i also have 2 steps on the platform. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

Very nice looking boat. I am hoping someone builds one of Chris Morejohn's new designs in aluminum for oyster bars.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@Billy moore about the model. Is it to scale and did you see the draft with scale weight if so? I am drawing plans right now for a 15' skiff in 1-1/2" = 1' and been thinking about building to scale first with balsa stations and using craft foam to strip it. I know not exactly the same but "Rona" is driving me crazy!!


----------



## Billy moore (Jan 13, 2018)

Mike Haydon said:


> @Billy moore about the model. Is it to scale and did you see the draft with scale weight if so? I am drawing plans right now for a 15' skiff in 1-1/2" = 1' and been thinking about building to scale first with balsa stations and using craft foam to strip it. I know not exactly the same but "Rona" is driving me crazy!!


 G DAY Mike.

The only thing i had to change on the model was the wall section for the 3D print. The shape of the hull and similar tests gave me a good indication what i wanted. I scaled weight for simulation and it was pretty good. When i gave it to the naval architect then to give me the manufacture drawings he checked out the draft and hit it on the money. The goal was better that 250mm and we got 235mm but i now have a keel guard fitted on the boat that gave me 250mm.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Great looking build.......congratulations........


----------

